# Unable to connect to web server



## dms.WebDev (May 4, 2011)

I am new SharePoint administrator and I decided to use this forum instead of a SharePoint forum because I think this is a network issue (but I could be wrong). I have MOSS 2007 installed on Windows Server 2008 box. 

We have a logon script that maps drives for users. One of the mapped drives is to a document library on SharePoint (H. One of our users and only one, using Windows XP and IE7 *cannot save an Office 2007 document to this drive(H* but she can save to other file shares. Nothing has changed on the SharePoint server - no permission changes, nothing. BTW this worked fine for her 2 days ago.

I had the user log in from another computer (also xp) and the problem followed her on the new machine. I deleted her SharePoint profile (imported from AD) and reimported, still no change. I reset web server and rebooted server. No change.

Due to the fact that the problem persists with her logon and only when she's trying to save to a SharePoint drive, I am stumped as to the cause but I'm leaning towards a networking issue. Has anyone had similar problem whether it be with a SharePoint drive or otherwise?

The error message upon save file attempt is "Unable to connect to web server" followed by another message "There is a problem with the web server. Try again later, or contact server administrator". No one else is having this problem.

I am at a loss as to what to check next.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

did you right mouse click on the folder, go to properties, security tab, went into advanced and effective permissions? What is this user set to?


----------



## dms.WebDev (May 4, 2011)

I did not check that yet but I will do so tomorrow when the user returns and is logged on. I will report my findings. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## dms.WebDev (May 4, 2011)

I just realized checking the permissions this way is not an option presumably because this is a mapped drive to a web folder?


----------



## dms.WebDev (May 4, 2011)

Additional information. I am able to replicate the problem when I am logged on an XP machine with IE7 as a non administrator (i.e. regular user account) . This problem does not occur when I am logged on to a Win 7 machine with IE8 and logged on as a regular user.
???


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

security level in ie7? Set to lowest and see what happens


----------



## dms.WebDev (May 4, 2011)

This didn't work but thanks for the suggestions. I think the problem has to do with this post: Unable to save changes to documents in SharePoint 2007 "There is a problem with the Web Server. Try again later, or contact the server administrator - Shivaprasad Mungara - Site Home - MSDN Blogs and now I'm trying to figure out how to programmatically change config settings in IIS 7.0 for <serverRuntime> which supposedly has changed from UploadReadAheadSize metabase property in IIS 6.0....


----------



## dms.WebDev (May 4, 2011)

I am still looking for a solution to this if anyone has any suggestions. Changing the IIS settings was a moot point since that read ahead propropery wasn't set in the first place.


----------



## durbo111 (Feb 19, 2013)

I just encountered this issue at work running XP, Excel 2010 and Sharepoint 2010. 

I had recently installed sharepoint designer. I uninstalled and rebooted. Then ran my code and it resolved the problem. No idea what caused it, no idea why it solved it... but it worked.

Hopefully useful to someone in the same position i found myself.


----------

